
The Anonymous 'war on ISIS' is already falling apart - eplanit
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/23/9782330/anonymous-war-on-isis-hacktivism-terrorism
======
vive-la-liberte
Of course it is. The abilities of 'Anonymous' largely stop at LOIC DDoS.

